# Animal Sales/Adoptions



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just read something on one of the other sites that I thought might be pertinent here. Animal sales and adoptions are down by a lot. Shelters are seeing animals turned into shelters that were obtained during the pandemic. 

I did see something about this a few weeks ago. The questions was raised, will all of these animals adopted during the pandemic find their forever homes. Seems it was a valid concern. 

It's something to consider if raising to sell whatever beastie.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I just read something on one of the other sites that I thought might be pertinent here. Animal sales and adoptions are down by a lot. Shelters are seeing animals turned into shelters that were obtained during the pandemic.
> 
> I did see something about this a few weeks ago. The questions was raised, will all of these animals adopted during the pandemic find their forever homes. Seems it was a valid concern.
> 
> It's something to consider if raising to sell whatever beastie.


Yup, we haven't seen a big influx yet, but some of the dog and cat sanctuaries we work with have.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> Yup, we haven't seen a big influx yet, but some of the dog and cat sanctuaries we work with have.


Yep! Wow


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I just read something on one of the other sites that I thought might be pertinent here. Animal sales and adoptions are down by a lot. Shelters are seeing animals turned into shelters that were obtained during the pandemic.
> 
> I did see something about this a few weeks ago. The questions was raised, will all of these animals adopted during the pandemic find their forever homes. Seems it was a valid concern.
> 
> It's something to consider if raising to sell whatever beastie.


Oh yeah I really wanna adopt some more chickens


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You'll need more space first.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You'll need more space first.


Yeah I know that which is why I didn’t get more chickens I get jealous when people got new chicks and stuff


----------

